# Some Merckx MX Leader Pics



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Here are some pics I stumbled across while surfin'. The second one is a photo of Lance Armstrong's 1995 MX Leader. Hmmm, Kdub, do I see some Wolber stickers in the future?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

hehe


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Nice!!!*

Quite the combination there! Here is my impersonation of your pictures.......

Texbike


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Tex, you need a 7-11 team bike next!


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Mmmmm, slurpees! *

I'd love to have one of the 7-11 Corsas. However, that might push it a little too far. The wife has been VERY accepting to this point and actually encouraged me NOT to sell my old track bike to pay for the Caloi. I'm not sure she would put up with a third Merckx in the family (no matter how cool it was).


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

A genuine Team Telekom (I see the number hanger) and a genuine Team Motorola Merckx. Geez! Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Your wife encouraged you NOT to sell your old track bike to pay for the Caloi.. That seems contradicting to a wife who doesn't want you to add more bikes. If she mind you buying another one, I would expect to hear you say your wife WANTS you to sell one of your bikes for the replacement. 

Perhaps you can sell the track bike and get the slurpee bike.. It should be ok as that still keeps it 3 bikes


----------

